# How much to feed a 3 month old who is ALWAYS hungry!!



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I feed her about 3 times a day about a cup and a half each time, and in between I give her duck treats. Does NOT matter she is hungry and she will go after my 8 year olds shepherd (which i put in his kennel so he can eat in peace) if the door is accidentally open. She has eaten her food and most of his without me looking. Only then did she seem full. It was terrible though..I thought she would pop....
I give her blue wilderness puppy and mix a medium amount of a pure meat wet mix in as well. Her poops are solid. (Even when I give her a treat of cheetos)

Should I give her 2 cups of food 3 times a day? Im stuck...


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

rena said:


> I feed her about 3 times a day about a cup and a half each time, and in between I give her duck treats. Does NOT matter she is hungry and she will go after my 8 year olds shepherd (which i put in his kennel so he can eat in peace) if the door is accidentally open. She has eaten her food and most of his without me looking. Only then did she seem full. It was terrible though..I thought she would pop....
> I give her blue wilderness puppy and mix a medium amount of a pure meat wet mix in as well. Her poops are solid. (Even when I give her a treat of cheetos)
> 
> Should I give her 2 cups of food 3 times a day? Im stuck...



I've never seen a 3 mo old pup require 6 cups a food/day. I think any vet would agree that amounts to overfeeding.
1 cup 3xs day should be sufficient. She may be a little piggy but that amount of good should be sufficient to keep him at a healthy weight.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Feed to her condition, not to how hungry she seems. If I fed my dogs as much as THEY thought they should get they'd be eating all day long and would be fat! If she's overly skinny, feed her more. If she's looking a little chunky, feed her less. If she's about right, then she's getting an appropriate amount of food. Keep her separated from your other dog while they're eating so she can't steal his food.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Right now my 15 week old puppy is eating 6 cups of food a day (3 meals x 2 cup/meal). I figured it and he's eating over 2400 calories a day! You can still see his ribs and he has a very decided waist. I think he burns a zillion calories just standing around. I wish he didn't eat so much, but he would eat more if I gave it .. he still scours the bowl and wanders around looking for more and is excited about treats if I get them out for training. He's very food motivated.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I also have a GSD with a seemingly bottomless stomach, my mom fed him dinner once when he was around 12 weeks and rather then one cup as I had laid out she decided to feed him two cups "because he looked hungry." I came home a puppy with a stomach so big he looked like he was a balloon. He was lethargic as his body was trying to digest the food, thankfully he was ok but my mom learned the hard way that just because he looks hungry doesn't mean he needs more food.

If he's really skinny, then up the food, but be careful to not feed too much in a sitting. I never feed more then 2 cups a meal, if he needed more I would feed it as a snack later on. If he's chunky then keep feeding the same amount or cut back slightly.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanx for the replies. The 15 week puppy eats that much? Yes I probably can go up a bit higher. Its crazy but i just want her to grow properly.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You might want to try a digestive enzyme/probiotic so that they properly assimilate their food!
This is great one that has both in it. Digest All Plus: The Wholistic Pet 
This product is made up of "raw, whole foods, most of which are organic.
Quote: 
"When foods are not digested properly, the nutrients that your pet would ordinarily obtain from food may not be available."


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

rena said:


> Thanx for the replies. The 15 week puppy eats that much? Yes I probably can go up a bit higher. Its crazy but i just want her to grow properly.


She will, but overfeeding is just going to get her fat.

As mentioned before, feed to her condition. If she looks fine, she's getting the right amount of food.


----------

